# Is this real?



## Xitheon (Jan 18, 2021)

sweet Jesus I'm drunk.


----------



## Kumali (Jan 18, 2021)

Nothing is real. And nothing to get hung about. Strawberry Fields Forever.


----------



## JuniperW (Jan 18, 2021)

It _looks _real. I think it’s pretty hard for someone to convincingly fake the style of a hand-drawn anime from the 90’s, because (sadly) digital animation made it completely obsolete.

Side note, considering how many furries like Pokemon and/or TF, I wouldn’t be surprised if this scene really...awakened something in people.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 18, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Nothing is real. And nothing to get hung about. Strawberry Fields Forever.


Goo-goo gajoob.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jan 18, 2021)

Lmao.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 19, 2021)

I recall reading its not.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 19, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> I recall reading its not.







What about this?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 24, 2021)

I dunno, the first one looks edited to fulfill someone's transformation fetish. The second one is definitely real.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 10, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I dunno, the first one looks edited to fulfill someone's transformation fetish. The second one is definitely real.


okay, up until the actual transformation itself is real footage.

the upright vaporeon is fan drawn but the one on all fours and the animation of them dropping to the ground is real.

however misty's face from another shot in the show has been superimposed onto the vaporeon's face.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 11, 2021)

Pretty sure the transformation was done by someone on DeviantArt. Its incredibly convincing!


----------

